# 2 cm Solid nodule no longer discretely identified?



## vg7707 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi, everyone. I'm was just diagnosed with Hashi's about a month ago. I have posted on the cancer survivor's board, but this is my first post to the Hashi's forum.

I'm a little confused and hope that some of you might have had this happen or might know what is going on.

3 month's ago, I had a thyroid US that found a 2 cm solid nodule midpole of my right lobe. I had an FNA that came back inconclusive. My ENT wanted to do a follow up US in 3 months and see if it was growing. I wanted to have it removed, but I agreed to wait the 3 months anyway.

In the mean time, my GP sent me to an Endo thinking that I might also have a pituitary problem. The Endo did a TPO and diagnosed me with Hashi's as well as vitamin D3 deficiency. I don't think she even bothered to check my pituitary function.

Last week, I asked my GP to go ahead and order another US because the lump in my throat felt bigger, I had a constant sore throat, and my voice was hoarse more often. Anyway, the US now says diffuse heterogeneous thyroid ( which I understand is consistent with Hashi's). However, it also says that the 2 cm solid nodule is no longer discretely identified. Each lobe of my thyroid is now 1 cm larger than it was and the isthmus changed from 3 mm to 1.7 cm.

Does this mean that the nodule went away, or just they just can't see it? Do I need to have other tests to "find" it? I don't see my ENT again until Dec 13th, so any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
vg7707


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think it could mean either. I know in my initial u/s, I was told there were three large nodules...in my pre-op u/s I was told there were two. Turns out, two of the nodule,s had, essentially, "grown" together.

Have you discussed a RAIU?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

vg7707 said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm was just diagnosed with Hashi's about a month ago. I have posted on the cancer survivor's board, but this is my first post to the Hashi's forum.
> 
> I'm a little confused and hope that some of you might have had this happen or might know what is going on.
> 
> ...


My observation has shown that solid nodules do not just disappear. So, follow-up is essential.

I am glad that you are seeing the ENT. It's not that far away now. You could also ask to get on a cancellation list.

You may find this information helpful.

http://thyroidguidelines.net/revised/nodules


----------



## angel1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

The inflammation of the whole gland "obscured" the nodule; it is quite common with ultrasound. It still could be seen in Doppler color flow mode


----------



## vg7707 (Sep 14, 2012)

joplin1975 said:


> I think it could mean either. I know in my initial u/s, I was told there were three large nodules...in my pre-op u/s I was told there were two. Turns out, two of the nodule,s had, essentially, "grown" together.
> 
> Have you discussed a RAIU?


RAIU has not been discussed, yet. When I see my ENT, it might be. When my FNA came back inconclusive, I decided right then that I was going to seek surgery. I'm afraid that my ENT will just say that it has gone away and want to keep watching and waiting. I read that Hashi's makes you more suseptible to cancer period, but also to primary thyroid lymphoma. I don't know if it increases my chances further, but my grandmother had lymphoma. Back then, they didn't do as many tests as they do now, so she could have had a thyroid problem also.

Did you have your surgery due to Hashi's?

Thanks so much for the information.


----------



## vg7707 (Sep 14, 2012)

Andros said:


> My observation has shown that solid nodules do not just disappear. So, follow-up is essential.
> 
> I am glad that you are seeing the ENT. It's not that far away now. You could also ask to get on a cancellation list.
> 
> ...


Very good information, Andros. Since I've already had my follow up US, I could call and see if I could get in earlier to see my ENT.

Thanks so much!


----------



## vg7707 (Sep 14, 2012)

angel1976 said:


> The inflammation of the whole gland "obscured" the nodule; it is quite common with ultrasound. It still could be seen in Doppler color flow mode


I really didn't think that it was gone. So if it's obscured, and my thyroid is enlarged, there's also a chance that the nodule could have also grown and they just can't see it.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

vg7707 said:


> Very good information, Andros. Since I've already had my follow up US, I could call and see if I could get in earlier to see my ENT.
> 
> Thanks so much!


You are very welcome and please keep us in the loop.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

vg7707 said:


> I really didn't think that it was gone. So if it's obscured, and my thyroid is enlarged, there's also a chance that the nodule could have also grown and they just can't see it.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Absolutely!


----------

